# BowJunky????????



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

????


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

what happened to the "BREAKING NEWS"?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It broke....snapped in half


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

If you're referring to the "known50/OpenPro" post...it was taken down. I went back to reference it myself and couldn't find it, either.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Rumor has it Tim Wanat will be their newest roving reporter and be stepping into K50


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Rumor has it Tim Wanat will be their newest roving reporter and be stepping into K50


LMAO..... I have a s.a.g. card....they couldn't afford me....l.o.l.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> LMAO..... I have a s.a.g. card....they couldn't afford me....l.o.l.



Ha! When was the last time you got to use that card...wasn't on the Ed Sullivan Show?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Ha! I totally misread the "S" in there.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> Ha! I totally misread the "S" in there.


That's funny I don't care who you are!


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I asked BowJunky and they said listen to their last podcast from Arizona...so I did! Apparently they over stepped their bounds and didn't have their facts straight! Mike and ASA never said that this was going to happen in the first place! Reporting the facts has always been up in the air by reports claiming to report facts!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mark1976 said:


> I asked BowJunky and they said listen to their last podcast from Arizona...so I did! Apparently they over stepped their bounds and didn't have their facts straight! Mike and ASA never said that this was going to happen in the first place! Reporting the facts has always been up in the air by reports claiming to report facts!!!


Well it certainly made for some interesting debates, discussions. I think some 3d pros were ready to jumped at the opportunity to fill there packets and show there talents. 
DB


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think your comments (Daniel Boone) are pretty arrogant and your always looking to spark someone up! If you shoot K50 obviously you have no confidence in your abilities! And if your an open pro you are truly arrogant, but I have a feeling you shoot neither!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Mark1976 said:


> I asked BowJunky and they said listen to their last podcast from Arizona...so I did! Apparently they over stepped their bounds and didn't have their facts straight! Mike and ASA never said that this was going to happen in the first place! Reporting the facts has always been up in the air by reports claiming to report facts!!!


One thing you do not do......

Mike calls the shots as to what goes on at a Pro/Am from start to finish.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mark1976 said:


> I think your comments (Daniel Boone) are pretty arrogant and your always looking to spark someone up! If you shoot K50 obviously you have no confidence in your abilities! And if your an open pro you are truly arrogant, but I have a feeling you shoot neither!


Dont take me so serious. I know most the guys in both class's and have much respect for both class's. I enjoy discussing archery and look forward to watching anyone with the ability to shoot darn near perfect. Your correct I couldn't hold a candle to anyone of the class's. 
DB


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Dont take me so serious. I know most the guys in both class's and have much respect for both class's. I enjoy discussing archery and look forward to watching anyone with the ability to shoot darn near perfect. Your correct I couldn't hold a candle to anyone of the class's.
> DB


Dan. I have seen you in the lead after day one in the Sr. Pro class at an ASA Pro/Am. I would say you can shoot pretty dang good.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Mark1976 said:


> I think your comments (Daniel Boone) are pretty arrogant and your always looking to spark someone up! If you shoot K50 obviously you have no confidence in your abilities! And if your an open pro you are truly arrogant, but I have a feeling you shoot neither!


:thumbs_do


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is very hard to figure out who and what to take serious on here! It's all good!!! Just hoping that something good comes out of all this or at least my blood pressure comes down!!! Lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mark1976 said:


> It is very hard to figure out who and what to take serious on here! It's all good!!! Just hoping that something good comes out of all this or at least my blood pressure comes down!!! Lol


ASA just had a record attendance in Alabama. there doing alot of things correct. Im sure they will to continue to test the waters of archery for the growth of the sport.
DB


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

When Bowjunky starts filming the masses I will care what they do or say.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> When Bowjunky starts filming the masses I will care what they do or say.


Bowjunky has been great for ASA and archery. I doubt anyone wants to see the masses compared to the Pros.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bamajk said:


> Bowjunky has been great for ASA and archery. I doubt anyone wants to see the masses compared to the Pros.


LoL ya would you want to see guys make incredible 14 shots ... or me struggle just to shoot a 10 lmao!


----------

